# Chubby Mice - Is it a health concern and what's causing it?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I have six does that I got at approx 4 weeks on Oct 16. I split them into two groups. One tank is the bigger girls and the other is the smaller. In my big girl tank I have one doe that is significantly chubbier then the others. She is so chubby she's waddling. My first thought was, well maybe she got bred while she was in the weaning tank, but the fat seems all over although most is in her tummy. That makes me think she's not preggers. Besides if she was preggers today would be day 21 and she'd be having them soon.

So assuming it's not pregnancy, then why would she be so much bigger than the others? I feed a really good healthy mix of organic oats, barley, peas and wheat. I also feed the occasional piece of dread bread. I was treating with peanut butter, but that was weeks ago and I stopped because Moustress said it's too fatty. I also have been putting organic golden flax seed, but just sprinkling it in with the other food.

The chubbiness has only come on in the last 2 days. I'm at a complete loss to what is causing it. That group is big enough for a wheel now, so I added that for exercise. They have lots of good stuff to play with in their tank even without a wheel, but I figured it couldn't hurt. Also, that mouse has been out daily for play time.

Any ideas? She's a black and white mouse if you think it might be genetic.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sometimes you just get naturally fat mice, just like you get naturally fat humans hehe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It almost certainly doesn't have anything to do with diet; ummm, you could be having mousies happen, as 18 to 21 days is only an average for gestation. Some throw early, some late, some just keep getting fatter, keeping you guessing. At about day 30 you can pretty much assume you dodged the 'bullet'.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there any way to tell pregnancy in mice? Or do you just wait until they pop. And if she is pregnant, is it unsafe to leave her in with her friends?


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

A picture could help tell if she is pregnant


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah a picture would help, i can generally tell between babies, and fat.... unless of course, she is both fat *and* pregnant! hehe


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 2 fat does that I keep just because I love their chubbiness, even though they can't/won't breed. I've recently treated them both for parasites just to make sure it's not worms or something. One is a siamese and the other is an unmarked brindle piebald which I do understand that Ay carriers are prone to having obesity issues but the siamese I would swear she was preggers. She is almost 7 months old now and she hasn't been with any bucks so she's not. Weird.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I also keep my fat mice, even though they're useless to me. I think they're funny looking. 

This female mouse is obese for unknown reasons:










She's so fat her skin has spread and you can even see her undercoat (argente creme). Notice how even the areas near her front legs are fat.

This mouse is pregnant:










Notice how even when she's upside down (which she was for only about 5 seconds), the lump basically stays in one place and the other parts of her body are normal.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My doe is no where's near as fat as those 2 does in the pictures, but I'll try to get a picture tonight.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Didn't your mice come from Erica08 (forum name)? Or am I totally confused on that? If I'm not confused, shouldn't she be able to clear up pretty quickly whether or not there's any possibility that the mouse is pregnant..?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, the mice came from Erica. They were 4 weeks and some were days over 4 weeks when I got them. They in a mixed weaning tank. Our best guess is none are pregnant. But this one doe is so chubby it worries me. I don't think it's pregnancy, but something is making her gain weight. That something is what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's a short video...(my camera is horrible indoors, so videos are my best option)



I'm thinking more than ever that it's not a pregnancy because her weight fluctuates throughout the day. I would almost say it fluctuates around meal time. LOL. Not sure if that's possible. Could she be constipated?


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

That video makes it hard to see anything. What we really need is a clear picture from the top.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Or a belly view by taking the base of her tail and lifting up her back legs, while leaving her front legs on a solid surface.

Based on the video alone, I don't think she's chunky at all.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I can deffinantly see a belly on her, but she may have a parasite or physical ailment.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

To me (in person) it looks like the chunkiness come up around her neck and face too. I'll try to get a better picture later. I have to run to a family lunch right now.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's one I caught yesterday. When she stretches out the chub definitely is less chubby looking.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If it's been a couple days and the fat belly hasn't gotten noticeably bigger, I doubt she's pregnant. Pregnant mice sometimes literally double in size overnight. If you think it might be a parasite like worms, you can treat with iver-on and even if it's not worms it's a good preventative.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She's been wormed once, but I will go ahead and do it again. Thanks.


----------

